# Black Widow V8 patterns available



## mrehmus (Apr 26, 2022)

My friend, Dwight Giles owns the patterns to the Black Widow V-8 and is looking for someone to take them over. He sold about 20 casting kits of the engine and now, at his age, does not want to continue.

He also has the drawing set for the engine.

His preference is for someone to take the patterns who will insure they don't get lost and would also prefer that more castings be made of the engine.

Anyone know of a person who would ensure the patterns are not turned into scrap wood?

He will give them to a responsible person or organization.

There are, I think, 14 match boards plus core boxes and he is in no shape to pack them for shipment. So, it would need to be someone who can travel to Northern California. The patterns were refurbished just before he had the last 10 casting sets made by a foundry so they are ready to be used. The match boards have been properly hung so they are not warped.

Mike Rehmus
Editor,
_Model Engine Builder_ magazine








Patterns and castings plus some machined parts. The patterns and core boxes are what are offered.


----------



## patternmaker (Apr 26, 2022)

I will take them over Mike. I am of the same thought.  Please contact me at martinmodel comcast.net. Add the @ before comcast.
Gary


----------



## mrehmus (Apr 26, 2022)

Gotta talk to Dwight, no me, Gary.


----------



## Vietti (Apr 26, 2022)

I cannot think of a better person to take over the casting of this engine.. Gary is a good guy and produces a great product.  Plus he comes to the shows with a big inventory. 

John


----------



## mrehmus (Apr 26, 2022)

I'd guess you will get them, Gary.


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Apr 27, 2022)

Whom ever gets these let me know .I would like to get a set of castings .


----------



## rlo1 (Apr 27, 2022)

I would be interested in a casting set and plans once the new owner sets up. It is cool that you folks are ensuring that The Design and patterns will be maintained for future generations.


----------



## mrehmus (Apr 28, 2022)

Dwight still has one set of castings left.


----------



## rlo1 (Apr 28, 2022)

I am willing to wait as I have too many unfinished engines as it is.... lol.  If someone else wants it go ahead.  If not I will take it.  PM me with details please if you want to sell.  Hopefully it will be a package deal for the castings/drawings?


----------



## patternmaker (Apr 28, 2022)

Martin Model & Pattern has closed a deal with Dwight Giles to purchase the remaining castings to go along with the patterns and drawings for the engine. As soon as possible we will make the casting kit available.  We will need to inspect and repair the patterns and line up all the drawings and any other information available to help the home model machinist to build this engine.  We will use the existing castings to help the foundry match or exceed the quality that of previous castings. We will also need them to help estimate the cost of the castings so to be able those interested in purchasing a set of castings to have an idea of the total price.


----------



## rlo1 (Apr 28, 2022)

patternmaker said:


> Martin Model & Pattern has closed a deal with Dwight Giles to purchase the remaining castings to go along with the patterns and drawings for the engine. As soon as possible we will make the casting kit available.  We will need to inspect and repair the patterns and line up all the drawings and any other information available to help the home model machinist to build this engine.  We will use the existing castings to help the foundry match or exceed the quality that of previous castings. We will also need them to help estimate the cost of the castings so to be able those interested in purchasing a set of castings to have an idea of the total price.


Thank you, I will check back in a few months. - Ron


----------



## Shop Ratt (Apr 29, 2022)

I would also be interested when the details are worked out.


----------



## patternmaker (Apr 30, 2022)

To all that have expressed interest so far in the castings for this engine.  Thank you! Please email all of your contact information so that I am able to serve you first when castings are available to Gary Martin at  martinmodel comcast.net.  Add the @ in the space.


----------



## mrehmus (May 1, 2022)

Good to know the engine will be available to future builders.


----------



## mrehmus (May 5, 2022)

The patterns were picked up this morning by Gary's brother.


----------



## patternmaker (May 12, 2022)

I have been looking over all the patterns, coreboxes, drawings, and the set of castings that Dwight provided for me. I have lined up a foundry to cast these in 356 aluminum and do the heat treating in house.  The patterns themselves are in pretty good shape, but I will need to do some modifications to them to meet the foundry standards. The coreboxes are very troublesome though, and I will need to make all new ones as they would not last very long otherwise.

It looks like it would be most cost effective to cast 12 sets of castings at a time. Each casting set with a complete set of drawings will run in the ball park of around $2000. To keep costs down as reasonable as possible, I would appreciate it if anyone else who is interested in acquiring a set of castings to please get in touch with me. So far I have 4 parties on my list. Thanks to those who have responded to date. I would like to see 4 more so we could move ahead with confidence that I am not pouring $15-16.000 for the castings down a rat hole.

Gary Martin
Martin Model & Pattern


----------



## mrehmus (May 12, 2022)

Gary,
I am very glad this is in your court. You might consider asking for a 1/4 payment to reserve a casting set for someone with the proviso that you need maybe 8 commitments to have the sets made. If you don't achieve the number of reserves you want, the money gets returned, if you do and they cancel, you keep the payment. Dwight had thousands of dollars of inventory (at cost) sitting on the shelf for more than a year. Hard to keep a small business going with that amount of money sitting on a shelf.
Best,
Mike


----------



## patternmaker (May 13, 2022)

Shop Ratt said:


> I would also be interested when the details are worked out.


 Could you please email me with your complete contact information at martinmodel comcast.net  Add the @before comcast


----------



## patternmaker (May 13, 2022)

rlo1 said:


> Thank you, I will check back in a few months. - Ron


  Hey Ron, please email me at martinmodel comcast.net with your complete contact information. Add the @ in the space.  I have one Ron already on my list but do not know if it is you or not.


----------



## patternmaker (May 13, 2022)

Gabe J DiMarino said:


> Whom ever gets these let me know .I would like to get a set of castings .


Please email me directly at martinmodel comcast.net with all your contact information. Add the @ in the space.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 13, 2022)

Will the set have to be purchased all together or will individual castings be available?  Maybe just the block, heads, intake, and bell housing?


----------



## patternmaker (May 13, 2022)

I need everyone who says they are interested in acquiring a full set of castings for this engine to step up to the plate. I have asked that everyone contact me through my email so that I have a commitment to proceed with this project.  It will take 8 people coming up with $1000 each down payment to put their money where their mouth is for me to proceed. It is a minimum of a $15-16000 investment to pull the trigger for the first set of castings. 

I am willing to put up the other half of the money up front. Where is the enthusiasm for the other half? I have heard from only one person willing to put up the full $2000 to get his set of castings.  Sorry, but there will not be any castings at all otherwise. 

I will assure that anyone who puts up the $1000 will get a full refund if the project does not fly. No individual castings will be made available until I have commitments to move 8 complete sets. Please let me know if there are any other questions or concerns that I have not answered.


----------



## patternmaker (May 13, 2022)

Ok, I have full payment of $2025 for castings, drawings, and shipping costs from one who stepped up to the plate!


----------



## patternmaker (May 17, 2022)

I now have half of the funds in hand to move forward with the first set of castings. When I have 4 more model builders step forward with a down payment of $1000 or 2 more willing to pay the complete amount of $2025 for a set of castings, the patterns will be prepped to ship to the foundry. Thanks go to all those supporting this project.

Gary Martin
Martin Model & Pattern


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (May 18, 2022)

Is the crankshaft  part of the casting set ?


----------



## patternmaker (May 18, 2022)

There is a pattern for the crankshaft.  I am looking into having it cast in steel as the rest of the castings for the engine are aluminum.


----------



## rlo1 (May 20, 2022)

patternmaker said:


> Ok, I have full payment of $2025 for castings, drawings, and shipping costs from one who stepped up to the plate!



Purchased your John Deere casting kit.  The quality of the castings is incredible!  I can only hope this new foundry has the same quality with the V8.  Very impressed.  Your castings make the Stuart castings look rough.


----------



## jkimberln (May 20, 2022)

The V8 is a fantastic model.  I expect to see Dwight's running tomorrow and Sunday at the GGLS openhouse.


----------



## patternmaker (May 20, 2022)

rlo1 said:


> Purchased your John Deere casting kit.  The quality of the castings is incredible!  I can only hope this new foundry has the same quality with the V8.  Very impressed.  Your castings make the Stuart castings look rough.


Thank you for the compliment.  I was fortunate enough to be working in the patternshop 32 years ago when Jerry Frisbie brought the full size engine in asking us to build the 3/10 size model.  I was assigned to measure the full size engine and build the patterns on a fill in basis between industrial jobs. What do you think of the 3 part build manual?


----------



## rlo1 (May 24, 2022)

patternmaker said:


> Thank you for the compliment.  I was fortunate enough to be working in the patternshop 32 years ago when Jerry Frisbie brought the full size engine in asking us to build the 3/10 size model.  I was assigned to measure the full size engine and build the patterns on a fill in basis between industrial jobs. What do you think of the 3 part build manual?


The manuals are very nice.  I like the pictures and detailed build instructions.  I am more of a work from drawing guy though, never the less, I am looking forward to starting it.


----------

